# .htaccess und Verzeichnisbrowsing



## ByeBye 31659 (13. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Problem mit htaccess auf meinem home server.

Ich schaffe es, dass er die Verzeichnisse Passwort schützt, aber dann können meine Websiten auch nicht mehr auf die Inhalte zugreifen.

Kann ich das nun irgendwie einstellen, das Websiten die Inhalte von Ordnern benutzen können, aber Benutzer sich die Verzeichnisse nicht direkt anzeigen lassen können?


Schonmal vielen Dank....


----------



## BloodyGary (22. Mai 2004)

ohne dein Passwort zu benutzen und somit evtl. zu veraten sehe ich keine Möglichkeit, wenn du auf HTACCESS beharren willst


----------



## ronin (23. Mai 2004)

Du könntest mittels PHP die benötigten Dateien öffnen und den Inhalt wiedergeben. Das is gar kein Problem ... wenn es jedoch viele und große Datien sind bekommst du ein Performance-Problem.


----------

